# Burning a Music CD without pauses between each track



## bachrock (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm trying to burn a music cd so that there are no pauses between each track. The programs I've tried are Nero and WMP. When I set the pause time to 0:00 in Nero I got this error message:

Nero has detected that the following audio properties are not supported by your recorder in the current write mode and need to be modified:

CD specifications allows only 2-3 seconds pause for the first track

Can anyone help burn a cd without pauses between each track? Thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

bachrock said:


> I'm trying to burn a music cd so that there are no pauses between each track. The programs I've tried are Nero and WMP. When I set the pause time to 0:00 in Nero I got this error message:
> 
> Nero has detected that the following audio properties are not supported by your recorder in the current write mode and need to be modified:
> 
> ...


i have been looking for the same thing without any luck. Even with the programs that say they do it, there is a 1/2sec gap present.

Supposely CDBURNERXP does it.

www.cdburnerxp.se is the link.


----------



## bachrock (Nov 15, 2005)

I think itunes works.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

bachrock said:


> I think itunes works.


tried that...even though it has that option there is still that 1/2 or less gap. At least it was for me.


----------



## Digidave (Jun 5, 2005)

I personally have never tried this, but have heard that it works. You might want to check it out.

http://www.chrismyden.com/040207.php


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

i tried foobar... couldn't get it to work...


----------



## ProFiler (Apr 17, 2006)

Maybe Complex Evolution http://www.complexcd.com will be useful for you?


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

What are you trying to do? You can combine songs into one long MP3 file if you just want songs to start as the other is ending--blend them together.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm sure that it's the same for me. I have purchased an album that is a dance cd from an online store. On the normal CD, the track marker are present, but the CD will play like it's one track. It's handy to have so I can skip a song that I don't like instead of having to fastforward through the CD and hopeing that i don't mess it up and get the CD player to play from the beginning.


----------



## axis77 (Aug 31, 2004)

I noticed in nero express, it clearly states "no pause between tracks?" you have an option to check or uncheck....


----------



## bachrock (Nov 15, 2005)

Mulder said:


> What are you trying to do? You can combine songs into one long MP3 file if you just want songs to start as the other is ending--blend them together.


I want there to be no breaks between tracks. I also want to be able to select each track individually. Some songs fade into each other and it just sounds bad when there's a gap between them.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Like axis77 said, Nero Express. Here's a clip from the main file selection screen.


----------



## bachrock (Nov 15, 2005)

thanks, but i don't see where that is. i clicked to burn an audio cd and am at that screen. you must have to click somewhere to get to that and i'm just not seeing it.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

bachrock said:


> ...Nero has detected that the following audio properties are not supported by your recorder in the current write mode and need to be modified:
> 
> CD specifications allows only 2-3 seconds pause for the first track
> 
> Can anyone help burn a cd without pauses between each track? Thanks.


if Im reading this error right it says that you need the "pause" of 2-3 seconds before the first track. If you haven't tried it yet set nero for burning with no pauses BETWEEN the songs, don't change it to 0 before the first or after the last one in the compilation. I've recorded gapless CDs with Nero before so I know it can be done.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What version of Nero do you have? This is Nero 7.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

if that was to me JW I'm using nero 6.6


----------



## bachrock (Nov 15, 2005)

i have nero 6 ultra edition.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

thats the same version I'm using bachrock, when you tried to do the gapless burn did you leave the default pause alone with the first track or did you set that to 0sec as well? I'm pretty sure that leaving that first track alone is how I got it to work for me.


----------



## bachrock (Nov 15, 2005)

i don't have a spare cd on me so i can't check, but i must've changed the pause for the first track. you seem pretty sure that that's my mistake so i'll try that next time i burn a cd. thanks.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Yes, in Nero you must not choose to alter the gaps at the start or end of the CD (before the first track and after the last one). Everything in between can be de-gapped.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

As JW said use Nero Express and tick 'no pause between tracks'. Done this for years it works correctly. Some times with a continuous play CD made up of mp3's you might get a very slight glitch/hiccup, but no pauses for me. On some older burners it doesn't work due to Track at Once vs. Disc at Once burning abilities.


----------



## bachrock (Nov 15, 2005)

excellent. my burner is less than 2 years old so i'm thinking it should work. thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think I have the OEM Suite of Nero... I think i will test that out.


----------



## MouseJunkie (Jun 1, 2006)

Just select all the audio files to be burnt -> right click -> properties -> set gaps(pause) between tracks to 0 -> burn -> Nero will say "there mus be a pause of at least..." -> Click OK(or YES) and the CD will be good.

Peace, MJ


----------



## justacafe (Sep 14, 2003)

bachrock said:


> I'm trying to burn a music cd so that there are no pauses between each track. The programs I've tried are Nero and WMP. When I set the pause time to 0:00 in Nero I got this error message:
> 
> Nero has detected that the following audio properties are not supported by your recorder in the current write mode and need to be modified:
> 
> ...


This is easy stuff. I use Nero and it gives you the option to have gapless burning. I'm not at my home computer right now, but I'll give you the exact details tonight when I get home. But essentially, all the CD's that I burn have absolutely no gaps, and what's more, I can set Nero so that it actually fades from one song into the next. That's really cool and it sounds like it's one long recording (almost). I once tried making one long mp3 to fit on a CD (like Mulder suggests), but that's a lot of bull work. Take it from me, I have the answer. See you later tonight.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

justacafe said:


> This is easy stuff. I use Nero and it gives you the option to have gapless burning. I'm not at my home computer right now, but I'll give you the exact details tonight when I get home. But essentially, all the CD's that I burn have absolutely no gaps... Take it from me, I have the answer.


I think that has been said/explained more than a few times, with the exact details, in this thread already.


----------



## nottinmatterz_2d (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey I had the same problem, are you burning an MP3 cd or a regualr audio CD? whenever I'd burn MP3 it'd always have gaps I think it might be my stereo but for an audio cd I did I seletected to delete the gaps on the right bottom side when you add the tracks but when burning it asked if I wanted to continue because it needed 2-3 seconds before first track and I set it to do that and when I played the CD I noticed it deleted a second before EVERY track, actually part of the songs. to not have it show the 2-3 second required before first track error and still have gaps between songs u need to select the first track and click properties on the right and theres a section to add a pause and put 2 in there. I think this might only apply to CDs near the maximum capacity, mine was actually going over so i had to cut my last song a little bit but I got it to work 79:59


----------

